# 4x6 Bandsaw mini-table plan



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 24, 2007)

I've had one of the 4x6 H/V bandsaws for a couple years now and find myself using it in the vertical mode a lot.  I didn't like the mickey mouse sheet metal table that comes with it so I made one from 1/4" plate.  It's sized small enough so it doesn't have to be taken off to use it in the horizontal mode.  A handy feature, eh?












I attached a .jpg with the dimensions if anyone else wants to make one.






Milton


----------



## shred (Nov 25, 2007)

I made one very similar-- it's got a little more space off to the left, but needs a cut off corner to get there and puts the saw slot in front.  It's a very handy and easy mod.

Here's the PDF and DXF

http://www.shred2.net/~shred/miscimages/4x6Table-Layout.pdf
http://www.shred2.net/~shred/miscimages/4x6Table-annot.dxf


----------



## Kermit (May 4, 2009)

Raising the Dead.

To Whom it may concern.
I'll be co-opting this idea to go with the motor capacitor I must replace to get my 4x6 running.

Thank you. Both.


----------

